# Help With mice?



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I dont know if im supposed to ask for help on here, but i dont know what else to do. My girlfriend and i own two mice, named Nala And Ariel. They're our babies and we make sure they have everything in their cage. We have tunnels, chewing toys, play toys, 2 pets, ceramic bowls, hay, sawdust, 2 levels, connected with a tunnel and wheels too. we give them new stuff a lot and clean them out regularly. We thought we had everything right, We're both in the National Diploma Animal Management so we have asked teachers for help but we seem to have everything right. 
But now, Ariel seems so ill. She has always been bigger than nala, and she looks after nala it seems...But now, shes got so BIG. We can feel her bones, all her spine, ribs and hips, but her stomach is huge. its winter where we are, so we though she might be eating more for the cold. We use extra better and blankets around cage with the vents on top to stop drafts. but shes so weak now, she gets in the wheel daily, but for seconds, then goes to eat. We put her in the ball, and she starts panting, while nala runs riot. We're so worried, and i said that we could spend out christmas money on a vet, but our teacher said maybe she just eats alot...which she DOES...but im just worried as she has skinny bones, but a huge belly. Can she have worms...Even when she has no contact with other animals beside Nala? And nala is healthy. I know i am rambling, but we cant lose her...Nala wouldnt last without her either...Anything would help...Is she just fat...Should be keep dieting her or should we just wait and see...Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would take her to a vet, Im have no veterinary knowledge and I dont really agree with giving medical advice on forums, especially about what sounds like such a serious condition but it does sound like a possible tumour to me, hope Im wrong though. Also just to add sawdust or woodshavings are incredibly bad for mice and can cause terrible respiratory infection I keep my rodents on aubiose but there are a lot of suitable types of bedding.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the sawdust. We use it at college, but i guess they need to...We'll look into changing it. Thanks 

Oh, and it doesnt seem like a tumour...Yunno? its kind of airy...Like, it just feels fatty, and its equal...like fat, but normally a tumour would be on one side...but its equal on both sides on the stomach, and she doesnt have any pain from it...but maybe. ill take pictures to my tutors aswell...Anyone else got ideas too? Thanks


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

are you sure there both girls :S


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Toneeh said:


> I dont know if im supposed to ask for help on here, but i dont know what else to do. My girlfriend and i own two mice, named Nala And Ariel. They're our babies and we make sure they have everything in their cage. We have tunnels, chewing toys, play toys, 2 pets, ceramic bowls, hay, sawdust, 2 levels, connected with a tunnel and wheels too. we give them new stuff a lot and clean them out regularly. We thought we had everything right, We're both in the National Diploma Animal Management so we have asked teachers for help but we seem to have everything right.
> But now, Ariel seems so ill. She has always been bigger than nala, and she looks after nala it seems...But now, shes got so BIG. We can feel her bones, all her spine, ribs and hips, but her stomach is huge. its winter where we are, so we though she might be eating more for the cold. We use extra better and blankets around cage with the vents on top to stop drafts. but shes so weak now, she gets in the wheel daily, but for seconds, then goes to eat. We put her in the ball, and she starts panting, while nala runs riot. We're so worried, and i said that we could spend out christmas money on a vet, but our teacher said maybe she just eats alot...which she DOES...but im just worried as she has skinny bones, but a huge belly. Can she have worms...Even when she has no contact with other animals beside Nala? And nala is healthy. I know i am rambling, but we cant lose her...Nala wouldnt last without her either...Anything would help...Is she just fat...Should be keep dieting her or should we just wait and see...Thanks


Could you post a pic of the two... And maybe does she not go on the wheel for so long cause she is warm?? I am no vet and am afraid is all can advise is a good rodent vet.. But a pic so we can see what they look like may help..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I can only repeat what others have said- take her to the vet, it could be any number of things
Hope she is OK


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Big belly? Maybe she is pregnant, are you sure that Nala is a girl? 

I just googled "Pregnant Mouse" and it looks like you have described... maybe you're going to be proud grandparents soon? But to be on the safe side I would definitely go to a vet!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah can you get her to the vet...preferably a rodent vet? Is there one that the college use? But yes pregnancy is something you need to be prepared for! xx


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies...I had a scare about pregnancy. i was looking at her and suddenly jumped and started saying 'OH MY GOD...Nala is a boy!' and then ran up the stairs. but we've had them over a year, and that means they would have been sexually mature for atleast that. 
The vet we use doesnt know much about Rodents, so i'll have to ask college. And i shall look for pictures off them. i have some when they are healthy and shall post the differences. I'll go in college and take Ariel with me, so my technician can have a look and tell me which vet they use. But im scared...As what if the vet is just like 'oh, its just a mouse, lets put it down' When she might just be fat!?

Thanks, and ill keep you updated with the pictures soon


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Thanks for all the replies...I had a scare about pregnancy. i was looking at her and suddenly jumped and started saying 'OH MY GOD...Nala is a boy!' and then ran up the stairs. but we've had them over a year, and that means they would have been sexually mature for atleast that.
> The vet we use doesnt know much about Rodents, so i'll have to ask college. And i shall look for pictures off them. i have some when they are healthy and shall post the differences. I'll go in college and take Ariel with me, so my technician can have a look and tell me which vet they use. But im scared...As what if the vet is just like 'oh, its just a mouse, lets put it down' When she might just be fat!?
> 
> Thanks, and ill keep you updated with the pictures soon


Good luck with finding a good rodent vet, no good vet would say 'its just a mouse', if they can be helped they will help. If she turns out to be just overweight the best thing to do is to start making her work for her food by scatter feeding & putting food in a pinata or loo roll tube blocked at both ends- both these worked for one of my rats who 'loved her food' a bit too much!
Good luck & keep us updated


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks. i was thinking of scatter feeding, but wasn't too sure, just in case i didnt put enough in for Nala, but even she's getting plump now, so they can both diet together  
I shall go take pictures tonight, and put them up tomorrow.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are some pictures. Nala has one Stripe, While Ariel has like a blob. These were the best i could get on short notice. Just took them now. 


You can see the differences right? Thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If they have been together a year then yes pregnancy is unlikely....but looking at that mouse it does not seem to be just overweight! I had one overweight one and she did not look like that. I don't know...Yorkshire_Rose is good on mice...ask him! Though a vet won't just put your mouse down like that...you do have to consent...you can ask for time to get a second opinion. xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Please take your mouse to the vets.. My hammie looked like that and she had Pyomatra.. (SP) Unfortunately she had to be PTS just before xmas last year.. But if caught in time they can help them.. So please please take her to the vet ASAP... Bets of look xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My three mice were together for months before I spotted the first litter and realised Nobby was a boy, she certainly does have the pregnancy shape, they start to look pregnant very close to the birth, how long has she looked like that?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

About a week and a bit. Before, she just looked a bit chubby, and this is why we were worried, she just bloated out, not growing or anything really 

If somehow she is pregnant, what do i do?

Oh and thank you for the Pyrometra thing. I googled it to get more info, and it said that due to a mouses short season, its highly unlikely this can happen to mice as it affects those with long seasons/periods. and we have her over a year too, and there have been no problems. I shall look into it more so i can be sure so thank you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Toneeh said:


> About a week and a bit. Before, she just looked a bit chubby, and this is why we were worried, she just bloated out, not growing or anything really
> 
> If somehow she is pregnant, what do i do?
> 
> Oh and thank you for the Pyrometra thing. I googled it to get more info, and it said that due to a mouses short season, its highly unlikely this can happen to mice as it affects those with long seasons/periods. and we have her over a year too, and there have been no problems. I shall look into it more so i can be sure so thank you


No worries.. I though our Nibs was preggers cause we had a male too.. thought someone had let her out.. And she blew up just like she was pregnant.. And hammies only have 4 day seasons.. :/


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You REALLY need to get this mouse to ther vet. A vet should be able to tell you if she is pregnant or not. If not then something is definitely wrong and needs sorting. She is likely to be in pain.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

She likes to be held and stuff (She climbs on your hand when you lower it...Nala doesnt) And we have held her a lot, with no signs of pain or anything. We have a mice carrier, so i'll take her to college and ask them which vet to use as they take one of the college mice there as he is allergic to hay. 
Thanks again to all who have posted. It's good to know people are actually interested in mice. all the people in our class are just like 'ugh, mice, worse than a rat' type thing (Although i would like a rat too )


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Toneeh said:


> She likes to be held and stuff (She climbs on your hand when you lower it...Nala doesnt) And we have held her a lot, with no signs of pain or anything. We have a mice carrier, so i'll take her to college and ask them which vet to use as they take one of the college mice there as he is allergic to hay.
> Thanks again to all who have posted. It's good to know people are actually interested in mice. all the people in our class are just like 'ugh, mice, worse than a rat' type thing (Although i would like a rat too )


Haha Most of us on here have mice rats and hammies.... They are very addictive little friends..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is nibs with pyometra(sp)










Here is nibs just a couple of weeks before..










RIP Nibs.. :'(


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

God, she looks just like Ariel Does. :/ 
I'll Take her to the vet as soon as i can. Atleast, if she is pregnant, ill get info, or if she has this thing, i can get her help. What happens if she does have pyrometra? Can they help her? What meds will she need? Also, anyone know the average price to get her checked and fixed? So i can ask my dad for more 'christmas' money.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Toneeh said:


> God, she looks just like Ariel Does. :/
> I'll Take her to the vet as soon as i can. Atleast, if she is pregnant, ill get info, or if she has this thing, i can get her help. What happens if she does have pyrometra? Can they help her? What meds will she need? Also, anyone know the average price to get her checked and fixed? So i can ask my dad for more 'christmas' money.


My vets are very good and quite cheap.. They say if I had realised sooner that she was so poorly they would have quite happily spayed her.. Or if early enough anti biotics... But cause she was so far gone and had started to get bony but huge bely then they said the kindest thing was to put her to sleep.. That cost me £9.00 I think.. Not sure how much anti biotics would have cost.. :'(


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Aww, i'm sorry. I had a hamster named madge. i loved her to bits, and one day i came home and she was in the dog bed. My mums cat had got her, she was still warm  i cried for days. i'd only had her a month, and i dont know what id do if Ariel died! id be devastated to be honest. Ill take her as soon as i can 

Thanks alot


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> God, she looks just like Ariel Does. :/
> I'll Take her to the vet as soon as i can. Atleast, if she is pregnant, ill get info, or if she has this thing, i can get her help. What happens if she does have pyrometra? Can they help her? What meds will she need? Also, anyone know the average price to get her checked and fixed? So i can ask my dad for more 'christmas' money.


The cost will usually depend on the vet themselves as they can vary vastly in terms of consultation fees etc (e.g. the first vet i went to cost me £40 for consultation and spot on mite treatment for one mouse and the spot on wasn't safe for mice as i found out afterwards, whereas for the vet i have now it costs me at most £15 and that is for enough antibiotics to keep "incase you need it" - vets comment :lol: - for 40 mice.) I really hope it's nothing serious but I would say to call around all your local vets first and demand to know their experience with mice or small rodents or see if some one at your college can recommend one. It could really be anything that is wrong with Ariel - TDM is right she does look pregnant, but I've had two mice with tumours that looked exactly the same. They had a small lump on one of their organs and it started secreting fluids causing the sudden increase in size to golf ball proportions. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Aww Thank you. ill give a call around. There are quite a few vets where i live, so hopefully, i'll find a good rodent vet.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We talked to our teacher today. She said it looks like Ariel has a growth. And we should put her to sleep. But i think ill take her to the vets anyway and hope she was wrong, though shes always right tbh. 
Could she have worms? Shes eating loads, large belly and skinny everywhere else. But Nala Doesnt have them...i think. I'll keep this updated when i find out. 

I'm taking her to the vets on friday, although i have contacted a few vets and im hoping to hear back from them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> We talked to our teacher today. She said it looks like Ariel has a growth. And we should put her to sleep. But i think ill take her to the vets anyway and hope she was wrong, though shes always right tbh.
> Could she have worms? Shes eating loads, large belly and skinny everywhere else. But Nala Doesnt have them...i think. I'll keep this updated when i find out.
> 
> I'm taking her to the vets on friday, although i have contacted a few vets and im hoping to hear back from them.


Don't listen to your teacher...thats what all inexperienced animal people say. She may have...but it may be something else. You need expert vet opinion.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We're are definitely taking her to the vets. We googled it, and she looks pregnant, really bad. but they arnt meant to get pregnant at one, and shes over one. So we'll take her on friday and hope shes not pregnant or dying. :S


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm sure people on this forum would be happy to take them off your hands when they're born and can be taken from the mother (if she is pregnant)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> We're are definitely taking her to the vets. We googled it, and she looks pregnant, really bad. but they arnt meant to get pregnant at one, and shes over one. So we'll take her on friday and hope shes not pregnant or dying. :S


Are you able to take a pic of the underbelly of the other one?



Cherpi said:


> I'm sure people on this forum would be happy to take them off your hands when they're born and can be taken from the mother (if she is pregnant)


You mean *hint hint*


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> We're are definitely taking her to the vets. We googled it, and she looks pregnant, really bad. but they arnt meant to get pregnant at one, and shes over one. So we'll take her on friday and hope shes not pregnant or dying. :S


That's rubbish. Mice become less fertile with age but can become pregnant regardless of how old they are - it's just a case of whether they can carry it to term. TDM's mouse was over a 13 months when she ended up with a surprise litter, and there are numerous mouse breeders who have had the same happen with the mouse being pregnant as late as 18 months old.

You really need to get your mouse to the vet *before *Friday - mice become very ill very quickly and leaving her another few days could mean the difference between her being pts or being treated depending on what is wrong with her. You've already seen how quickly she has ballooned in size, it's not worth the risk in leaving her if she means that much to you.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Hint Hint? If she is pregnant, i'd love for them to go to a good home. 
But yeah, i should get money tonight, so if they are open i shall take her. I finish college at four, so i might go get her and take her, as the vets closes at half five. I checked on her this morning, she was eating and sitting in the bowl with Nala. I picked her up and she ran round my hands trying to get in my hair. 

Shes cute like that. Wish us luck with the vets


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You'll have to book it now though as it geets busy in the evening. Best of luck hun!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck!!! Let us know how she gets on!


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey  took Ariel to the vets. It's good and bad news. Ariel is alive and doesn't need to be put down yet. Unfortunately. She has a lump on her liver and also a hole. The hole is leaking protiens and other substances into her body, which is why she is big. There's nothing they can do though, which we prepared ourselves for. The vet was lovely and said that Ariel was the sweetest mouse she'd ever had and that it would be a huge shame to put her to sleep when she's happy, moving around and eating. She said that until ariel starts to lose weight, and struggles to eat, the. We can keep her and just make sure she was as much as possible to make up for all that she's losing. The vet said we could have her for two weeks to 6 months all depending on how strong she is. When she weakens.. We'll take her back to the vets. So thank you to all that took interest in ariel and posted to this thread. Oh and by the way, the thing she has is called scites or cites (sci-tees). Thanks again 

Toni and Hope (my gf)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry that it wasnt completely good news but I hope shes one of the strong ones and lives a good long life before this horrible illness takes over, she certainly sounds like a wonderful mouse.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad you know what is wrong and have a bit longer with her. Hopefully she'll be happy for a few more months, if not at least you know you won't have let her suffer.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah. We was scared that we'd have to put her down and not really get to say goodbye. And she is. We put our hands in and she climbs on and waits for cuddles. She's strong I think. Her and Nala got I'll a few weeks ago due to the cold. And ariel fel from a high distance. She was like.. Dozy? She couldn't move right and rolled out of someones hand ad we panicked thinking such a drop would kill her and we had her checked and she was fine. Absolutely nothing wrong lol. she too stubborn to let anything hurt her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww am so sorry she is poorly but at now at least you know and you can make the right decision at the right time. xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

At least she isn't suffering just now, I will keep my fingers crossed that she has a long time ahead of her yet.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, thats the best we could hope for really. i went there thinking she would have to be put to sleep, but shes good for now, and thats the best outcome we could hope for with her  She's thanking you all right now for worrying about her and helping  x


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you know, that Ariel passed away early this evening. Just a week after the vets, she's gone. She was eating fine, and moving around and then we checked on her... Hopefully Nala will be okay with this, as i don't know how she will be affected. Ariel was in the door to the tube, blocking the exit, so poor Nala had to sleep next to her sister, until we found her. I think it wasn't too painful as the vet said the condition could affect her heart, and it could just give out, and her eyes we closed and we found her during her usual sleeping time, so hopefully it was during her sleep that she passed on. (Sorry if its too much detail)

Thank you for all the help you have given us, Atleast we know why she died, because people told us she needed to go vets, otherwise, I'd of thught she was just overweight. 

R.I.P Ariel. 07.08.09 - 09.12.10


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw so sad.. RIP Ariel...




I know its very soon.. But I would imagine Nala may get lonely on her own as they like to be in groups..... So maybe look out for a new playmate for her.. 

Big hugs Guys..


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP Ariel


----------



## chinney2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

just read your thread. r.i.p ariel 
i remember when i had mice about a year ago and one had died, and i had to have the other put sleep. i was devestated! 
ignore your friends at college about them being just 'mice' as they are your pets who you love and care for. no matter how big or small our pets are we still love them.

by the way what college do you go to? as i studied level 1,2 and 3 in animal management!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry! At least she isn't suffering now. And yes you did brilliantly getting her in to see the vet. I didn't realise she was about 16 months....thats a ripe old age for a mouse! Well done you. RIP gorgeous Arial!

I agree though with the OP in that Nala needs a friend. I introduced quite a few female mice with no problem and without a friend she will get quite depressed. Hope you can find one or maybe even a pair of babies so that when Nala passes away she's not leaving one on their own. Good luck hun!


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Aww thank you for the support 
Me and my girlfriend Hope, have been talking about getting a new one. We just checked on Nala, and even though it's only been one night, Nala has fur missing on her front and back, and her skin is all red and sore, we caught her scratching loads, and we're worried about her. It must be hard for her, alot more than us, as Ariel was her everything. Nala depended on her for attention really. Ariel would come up to the see through part of the cage and wait for us to say hello, while Nala would hide. Now shes not going on the wheel and shes hasn't ate much. So we're thinking about getting some new mice tomorrow. We have pictures of Ariel, so we're getting them printed and putting it on the bookshelf next to the cage. 
It's just, we know Nala would benifit from new friends, but we're not sure how to introduce them to her. Do we just put them in, or do we let them say hello on our hands...then add then for an hour, then a few more? Also, when adding new mice, should we try to minimise handling to them from people ther than us...Like family and friends? 
And I'm at a college named Askham Bryan...What about you? I'm a Level 3 now 

Also...Since we're getting new new female mice, Any ideas for names... We like Character names from disney, or other things, and also things from nature... Like Rowan, Willow. I just think they're pretty.


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

Really sorry about Ariel, R.I.P

From what I know (with gerbils anyway) a pair of babies can be great companions for an older rodent, it brings out the mothering instinct in them!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Aww thank you for the support
> Me and my girlfriend Hope, have been talking about getting a new one. We just checked on Nala, and even though it's only been one night, Nala has fur missing on her front and back, and her skin is all red and sore, we caught her scratching loads, and we're worried about her. It must be hard for her, alot more than us, as Ariel was her everything. Nala depended on her for attention really. Ariel would come up to the see through part of the cage and wait for us to say hello, while Nala would hide. Now shes not going on the wheel and shes hasn't ate much. So we're thinking about getting some new mice tomorrow. We have pictures of Ariel, so we're getting them printed and putting it on the bookshelf next to the cage.
> It's just, we know Nala would benifit from new friends, but we're not sure how to introduce them to her. Do we just put them in, or do we let them say hello on our hands...then add then for an hour, then a few more? Also, when adding new mice, should we try to minimise handling to them from people ther than us...Like family and friends?
> And I'm at a college named Askham Bryan...What about you? I'm a Level 3 now
> ...


I would get Nala checked out before you introduce her with others. Could she have mites...i believe they affect them whenn they are stressed? But you don't wanna pass anything on! xx


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a look through her fur, it seems clean, but we're getting the new mice tomorrow, but will keep them separated until they have been checked over. Will it be okay to wait a while before putting them in?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> I had a look through her fur, it seems clean, but we're getting the new mice tomorrow, but will keep them separated until they have been checked over. Will it be okay to wait a while before putting them in?


It really depends on if the condition gets better. Maybe buy some spot on mite treatment and if it looks better maybe fine. But I'm hoping someone good with mice will see this as I am not sure....cos if it's stress/depression related then obviously the cure is to introduce her to the newbies lol! Sorry am not much help


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, We thought it would be Depression. At college, i work with mice alot, as i think their the cutest and theres a mouse who self harms there but when we put him in with others, he's getting better. If we do get more, how do we go about introducing them ? Thank you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Yeah, We thought it would be Depression. At college, i work with mice alot, as i think their the cutest and theres a mouse who self harms there but when we put him in with others, he's getting better. If we do get more, how do we go about introducing them ? Thank you


The two babies are female right? You need somewhere that is a decent size and completely neutral! So maybe the bath? I introduced mine in a baby bath....cos I could watch them while I COMPLETELY cleaned and disinfected the cage. Should be fine. If you see signs of fighting then just watch them...they may squabble to determine the top mouse. Unless there is blood then it should be fine. Though none of mine squabbled more than a few mins. The last two cuddled from the beginning  Best of luck!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im sure Yorkshire rose says put Vanilla or something on there backs.. if you look through some threads in the rodent bit Im sure it says somewhere but cant think where..  Intro them on neutral groud as Niki says..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Im sure Yorkshire rose says put Vanilla or something on there backs.. if you look through some threads in the rodent bit Im sure it says somewhere but cant think where..  Intro them on neutral groud as Niki says..


No you're right! He says spot of vanilla essence on the back!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Aww thank you for the support
> Me and my girlfriend Hope, have been talking about getting a new one. We just checked on Nala, and even though it's only been one night, Nala has fur missing on her front and back, and her skin is all red and sore, we caught her scratching loads, and we're worried about her. It must be hard for her, alot more than us, as Ariel was her everything. Nala depended on her for attention really. Ariel would come up to the see through part of the cage and wait for us to say hello, while Nala would hide. Now shes not going on the wheel and shes hasn't ate much. So we're thinking about getting some new mice tomorrow. We have pictures of Ariel, so we're getting them printed and putting it on the bookshelf next to the cage.
> It's just, we know Nala would benifit from new friends, but we're not sure how to introduce them to her. Do we just put them in, or do we let them say hello on our hands...then add then for an hour, then a few more? Also, when adding new mice, should we try to minimise handling to them from people ther than us...Like family and friends?
> And I'm at a* college named Askham Bryan*...What about you? I'm a Level 3 now
> ...


I went to that college for Animal Management 



momentofmadness said:


> Im sure Yorkshire rose says put Vanilla or something on there backs.. if you look through some threads in the rodent bit Im sure it says somewhere but cant think where..  Intro them on neutral groud as Niki says..





niki87 said:


> No you're right! He says spot of vanilla essence on the back!


Everything gets bath in Vanilla extract because they smell lovely after haha!

Just makes them all smell the same until there natural smelll comes through then they dont really care to be honest ehyve got used to each other.

I love bathing my rats in vanilla even tho my boys still dont get the message to behave and play like nice rats should, they just want to rip lumps out of each other so im stuck letting them out 2 at a time where as all the girls are out together ( even tho they are in seperate groups haha )

Sorry to hear about Ariel. IVe had quite a few more babies born mainly broken but there some hairless aswel, Lovely lovely hairless (and fuzzy) mice


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Vanilla essence? Nice, We'll have to get some 
Which Campus were you at? York? 
And we've found a large tub to put them in first. We went to get them today, but the only had males  So hopefully, Monday  We're getting 3 we think, so its a larger family  thanks guys


----------



## chinney2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

toneeh, never heard of that college lol. but i went to brooksby melton in leicestershire.
after reading more of your thread your in exact the same situation i was over a year ago.

i got two female mice, one called coco and another called squeek lol. ...coco was very friendly, would love to be fussed etc whilst squeek would always hide.

one night i went to check and coco had sadly died. literally the day after all squeek would do would be scratch. although she got more tame, she just constantly was scratching. she lost her fur on her back and behind her ear. i tried mite spray and cream from the pet shop, i changed sawdust to paper shreddings and still didnt understand why.

i took her to the vets and was told it was due to depression. i was given more cream to apply, but over night when sleeping she would scratch more which led her to bleed.

so we went back to the vets and i was prescribed some drops to give either by mouth or in her water.

after 6-7 trips to the vets, none of this was working and the vet decided the best option was to put her to sleep!
it was the hardest decision but it was the best.

i was advised to not introduce any more mice as when coco had died, squeek started to try and eat her  ..so this is why i had to try all the treatment.

so from what i can gather your mice is suffering from depression too!
i would be very careful when introducing new mice, but good luck and i hope it goes well:thumbup:


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We went to the pet shop and explained about Nala, and they said one friend would be good! So we brought Pearl Home. (We was hoping to have 3, named Pearl, Sapphire and Ruby) Unfortunately, pearl was accidently put in a tank with a very friendly male. We have a pregnant mouse now. We want to keep all the female babies (Ive got a new thread about babies and pearl, so if people could check it out and help, that would be great!) Nala LOVES Pearl. She took a likely straight away, there was no fighting, no noise..Nothing. Nala just went up, sniffed her and then groomed her face and climbed on her back and licked her alot. I dont know if this is dominance or something but Pearl seems very happy to follow Nala around and be groomed and loved. Also, Pearl copies Nala's movements, Like when Nala grooms, so does pearl. When Nala goes and Eats, So does Pearl. And when Nala goes on the wheel, So does Pearl. It's kinda cute. 
Anyways, Nala stopped pulling fur out as much, but she's still got fur missing, but shes got scabs so she's obviously stopped otherwise, there would be fresh wounds right? I'm worried about how she will be will the babies, So if you guys could check the new thread about the babies, it would be really helpful to us! Thanks alot.


----------

